Ask HN: Why is Facebook on the rack for questionable practices but not LinkedIn? - hoodoof
======
tmnvix
Partly because of Cambridge Analytica and The Guardian's interest in that
organisation (an interest somewhat motivated by CA's role in promoting
brexit).

Basically politics.

n.b. don't misread this as me claiming that FB and CA are being unjustifiably
maligned.

------
danso
Such as?

edit: I'm not implying LinkedIn doesn't have any bad practices or issues. But
it helps to know which ones you have in mind so we know exactly which apples
and oranges are being compared.

